# Some questions on salary structure.



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm contemplating a move to Singapore and would like to get a feel for what can be expected in terms of offers.

I'm a training instructor on Emergency Shutdown System and have a TUV license as Safety Engineer - so my field will be Control Systems.

What does a pay structure normally look like in Singapore? With this I mean, income and deductibles in the form of medical / pension / taxation. 

In South Africa, medical is most of the time provided for and paid by the company, same as for provident fund / pension.

Just trying to get a handle on what I should ask for vs what I can expect.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

dang, my reply evoporated.

Well, Foreigners don't get PF, unlike PR and Singaporeans, for a start.

And so does the medical component of the PF ..

Large companies cover outpatient, and also cover comprehensive, with a minor contribution from the employee .. oh, insurance companies love foreigners as they can pool a lot of wool over your eyes and make you spend half your pay on Insurance .. 

Salary : it is not uncommon for a guy to earn 3,000, while his next door neighour earns 5,000 - so salary is always 'negotiable' .. though large companies do have a salary band, or .. have fixed salary scales .. 

I don't know your area, and your exposure.

If you let me know how many years of exposure you have, and some indication of your industry, like Shipping, Railway (oh, Singapore has a Train system, but a duopoly... ) so I could get some feelers

Alternate is to get the Saturday Straits Times, and look up jobs in your area, as most do declare a salary range ..


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

ecureilx said:


> dang, my reply evoporated.
> 
> Well, Foreigners don't get PF, unlike PR and Singaporeans, for a start.
> 
> ...


I've got 11 years experience in the petrol chemical industry - mostly refinery - and the control systems that safeguard them.

Thanks on the PF info - wasn't sure about that. Will have a look at the Straits Times!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

PM me if you need some pointers ..


----------

